# Loch Carron, Loch Torridon, Loch Kishorn etc.



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi. We are hoping to get to this area in our motorhome (24 ft long including motorbike) in August.Would prefer to free camp on lochsides as we have a small boat and need easy access. Anyone any ideas? (I already now of Shieldaig but that's not actually on the loch.)

Are open as to where we get to. Another thought had been Glenelg round to Arnisdale and Corran.Anywhere suitable and is the road ok for the motorhome? Anyone done the pass over to Applecross in a large motorhome? Or the coastal route?

Thanks for any help,

Chris


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*all the lochs*

Hi NICK You have certainly picked the roads . the armadale rd is fine if ur going for the ferry to mallaig we thought a bit dear at £36 there is another one at a place called kylerhea on the isle of skye only £2 takes u over to gleneig on the rd to arisdale then down to corran . some of the rds ur going are a bit narrow some low branches as for overnight parking no one with bother u as long as u dont leave a mess,we come from scotland and we are up the west coast most weekends and there are hundreds of places we havent seen yet was at a really nice place called clachtoll go to ullapoolhead north up the A835 to ledmore onto the A837 then over to lochinver then up the B869 the views are out of this world and there is a great little site at clachtoll with beachs to die for we went up in april didn,t even no the place was there that Broad is single track with passing points and we went up with 7 motorhomes was a bit of a squeeze when someone came the other way lol.anyway some of the rds u have picked we havent been to . but hope you have a great time are we might see u up there as we are there most week ends. we must do what u do get the map and pick rds that are out of the way, my name is alan we have a kontiki and have always managed to get down most rds but some are really tight,but that is half the fun


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, Alan.I would really like to get to the Glenelg peninsula in the motorhome. First priority is Loch Torridon of which Nick has fond memories as a child.We really don't mind where we end up just so long as we can get the boat out for some mackerel fishing!!! Then it gets smoked......Delicious.
Our Scottish holidays simply consist of fishing, seal spotting (and any other wild life) and relaxing with a lovely sea loch view.Now we have the motorbike we'll be able to get down really small roads. I always have a fear of not being able to turn round at the end of narrow roads, in the motorhome.
Hope to see you somewhere on our travels.


----------



## 99136 (May 9, 2006)

*Loch Torridon*

Dear Nick and Chris

We stayed in a small quest house on Loch Torridon 10 years ago and there was a wild camping spot, opposite, right on the loch side for motor homes. There was a box for contributions, the community used the money for buying feed for their free-range chickens. Don't know if this still goes on but it's worth a try. You could launch a small boat from there. There are'nt too many houses on the loch so you should find it. It's about 400 yards down the road from the entrance to the Loch Torridon Hotel. (Fabulous place). 
Have fun
CornishMac


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, CornishMac, that sounds absolutely ideal. Let's keep our fingers crossed it's still available although I reckon those chickens will be a good age by now!!!!!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*The Lochs*

Hi Chris! A belated response - SORRY! 

As you approach Glenelg from Shiel Bridge, the road forks right towards the ferry terminal for Kylerhea. On this stretch, it runs alongside the loch. The beach along there, if my memory serves me right (please make allowance for age!) was flat enough and accessible for a motorhome. I am certain that I saw two M/Homes wildcamping on that beach. One looked very well established!

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks UncleNorm. Again, this sounds just perfect. You reckon the pass over is ok for us?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Wild-camping by the lochs*

Hi NickandChris! I did the route I described only last October, but I admit that I WAS driving our little Suzuki Alto car.

However, you know what it's like when you're on the road - constantly looking at everything from a M/Homer's perspective? Well, although my M/Home is 6.5 metres with the bikes, I wouldn't hesitate to use that road. And anyway, as I said earlier, other M/Homes, larger than mine, were already well parked-up on the beach.

Another point, I did have to pull in at a couple of passing-places to let very large articulated lorries pass-by. I remember now, they belonged to that Scottish haulage firm, called Ferguson, from Spean Bridge, and they were carrying tree trunks!!

When I (we) change to a 24ft M/H, I will have no reservations about using that road. I think we'd be in with a very good chance of making it. I think you would too!

Enjoy the wonders! 

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks so much UncleNorm. You have reassured me. I had visions of all these wonderful places I had read about and not being able to get to them!!

Chris


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*west of scotland*

hi nick and chris, worked at kishorn many moons ago and i would not reccomend the road over the hill to Applecross.if i had a pound for every tourist that thought that they could drive i could retire!!! Best bet is go by shieldaig. you will find many suitable places to stop and the views and the road is good too.their are several places to launch a boat/dingy.Once you get to Applecross there are also lovely beaches and the pub. Head up to-wards Kishorn and the pass you will pass Applecross campsite,a well run clean place with showers ect. Bonus is the restaurant on site their breakfast is to die for Mmmm!!!!
Up near the pass there is a huge car park where we stopped last year for four days and walked over down the pass where we managed to catch a sight of two eagles flying around.Nobody said anything and we had a couple of good night with a couple of vans from germany,Not to much,just being sociable.As we have changed to a bigger van we will have to watch where we go now as it is 28.5 foot long.As i used to drive coaches size does not matter it's just being careful where you put it.
Whatever,wherever you go remember the camera as there is nowhere else with sites and views like up on the west of Scotland.
Drive safe and enjoy.
cheers


----------



## labbad (Apr 29, 2007)

*Loch Torridon*

Much thanks to all of ye as I am heading to Loch Torridon hotel for a wedding the first weekend in Oct and am bringing my m/home its 20 footer and from what you have said I shouldn't have too much bother. 
Just have to pray for some fine weather now. 
Brendan


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd recommend the pass to Applecross - this was us stopping to have breakfast last year - stunning views  

OK, so it's a van conversion, not 24ft long and it is steep (1 in 3 I believe in some spots) but I think you'd be ok.

The views when you go over the top are also magnificent - great views of the Cuillins.

Griff


----------



## labbad (Apr 29, 2007)

*Torridon*

Thanks Griffe 
The photos are beautiful, if I take my time and go slowly I should be ok. 
I'm taking a week before the wedding to see a bit of Scotland I toured the highlands (I don't believe it's) 30 years ago so looking forward to seeing them again. 
I hope to cross from Belfast to Stranraer, North first towards Glasgow then east to Edinburgh, North West to Fort William To Inverness to John O'Groats to Dourness and south to Torridon (for two days to attend the wedding) then back to Stranraer 
I would welcome any suggestions or ideas, campsites "wild camping" etc. 
It will be 9 days rather than a week. 
Thanks again 
Brendan


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, we are back!!! 

We headed to Loch Torridon first and spent the first night camped in the carpark by the waterfall, the start of some BIG walks. Next day we went back to the lochside and found the one and only place to stop. Great spot, got the boat out and caught a few mackerel. That night, some idiot in a white van camped right on top of us (not room really) and decided to have his engine running for about an hour after we had gone to bed! Time to move.

Looked at Shieldaig free camping above the loch but weren't overly impressed so pressed on to Applecross, via the coast. It was a glorious day and the views were just stunning. Applecross, there are loads of places to free camp on the grass behind the huge beach. Got rather wild the last night, though.

Nick decided to give the Applecross Pass a try, it being the easier side to tackle. Well, we were soon in the mist, couldn't see anything and a mile from the summit, we boiled very spectacularly!!! Nick fixed us up and we proceeded down the other side. He actually said he wouldn't like to have come up that side, we had to have two attempts at one hairpin.

On to Glenelg and the Rattagan Pass. Once again, we waited for the weather to clear so we could admire the views. Superb. The pass climbs and twists for a long time and had we not had the worry of boiling, it would have been a doddle. However, we made it, the other side is much gentler. Camped on the beach north of Glenlg, enroute to the Khylerea ferry for Skye. A brilliant location and we met some fascinating motorhomers who returned year after year. Took the motorbike across to Skye and also to the far end of Glenelg peninsula, to Arnisdale and Corran. Once again, scenery to die for.

Midges bad at Torridon and Applecross. Glenelg not too bad. Will eventually write up our holiday on Virtual Tourist.


----------



## labbad (Apr 29, 2007)

*Loch Torridon*

Commiserations on finding the white van you were unlucky. 
Any suggestions about parking near the Loch Torridon Hotel as there will be drink involved (I hope) and a lot of walking may not be suitable after the wedding. I've told my kids that I am going to park outside the hotel door much to their annoyance (I'm just winding them up ) 
Brendan


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Labbad, there is a free camping area not far from the Torridon Hotel, heading towards the village. There's a field, lochside, with an honesty box. Didn't stop there as we only saw it on the way back and also it wasn't suitable for the boat. Sounds ideal for you.


----------

